# class file(s) on classpath not found or not accessible



## Taste (8. Aug 2006)

Hallo, 
wollte gerade mit Eclipse ein Jar-Archiv erzeugen, aber leider bricht er mit der Meldung: "class file(s) on classpath not found or not accessible: /DataBase02/Test3.java" ab.

Die Datei gibt es nicht mehr. Wie bekomme ich den Eintrag aus dem Classpath heraus, oder wie kann ich dieses Problem sonst beheben?

Gruß Taste


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2006)

Niemals von ausserhalb im Workspace rumpfuschen  :noe: 
Versuch mal ein Refresh auf dem Projekt, und wenn das nichts hilft versuch Eclipse mal mit dem clean Paramter zu starten.


----------



## Taste (8. Aug 2006)

Refresh hab ich schon probiert. Damit habe ich die "Out of Sync with the Filesystem" Fehler wegbekommen. Leider bleibt jetzt immer noch dieser Fehler...

Wie starte ich Eclipse mit dem Clean-Parameter? Meinst Du Projekt-->CleanProject?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2006)

nein, du musst die eclipse.exe(unter windows) mit -clean starten.
Danach sollte er einen automatisch full-build anstoßen, falls nicht musst du das auch noch machen.


----------



## Taste (8. Aug 2006)

Hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Trotzdem Danke für Deine Mühe.

Hast Du noch andere Ideen, oder muss ich das Projekt neu anlegen und den Quellcode hineinkopieren (Aufwand hält sich in Grenzen, sind nur 5 Klassen)?

Gruß Taste


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2006)

Wenn gar nichts hilft kannst du evtl. auch den Classpath editieren.


----------



## Taste (8. Aug 2006)

Und wie mache ich das? Muss ich dazu die Windows-Umgebungsvariable verändern? Da steht bei mir als Wert nur "C:\Derby\lib\derby.jar;C:\Derby\lib\derbytools.jar;%CLASSPATH%" drin.

Also kein Hinweis auf die Datei, die mir Probleme bereitet, oder?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2006)

In deinem Projekt liegt eine .classpath Datei


----------



## Taste (9. Aug 2006)

Du hast Recht, 

kannst Du mir jetzt noch sagen, wie ich in diese Datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<classpath>
	<classpathentry kind="src" path=""/>
	<classpathentry kind="con" path="org.eclipse.jdt.launching.JRE_CONTAINER"/>
	<classpathentry kind="output" path=""/>
</classpath>
```
eine Datei mit einem Datenbanktreiber einbinden muss, damit dies auch später als application funktioniert?
ich habe die Datei Derby.jar, und die VM meckert beim ausführen meines Probgramms mit

```
java -jar meinprogramm.jar
```
immer, dass der jdbc Treiber nicht geladen werden könne.

gruß Taste


----------

